# Posessed horn?



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Not a big issue, but I've noticed that every once in a great while my horn will honk briefly as if I hit the door lock button, and every time its happened its been at cruising speed in 6th. I drove it for four hours straight yesterday and it did it twice, once about an hour into the trip, and again when I was about 30 minutes from home. My hands were nowhere near the horn, nor did I go over any rough spots/bumps when this has happened. It does it and I'm thinking WTF? Has anyone else had this happen to them, or know what the deal is? I'm not freaked out about it, but my guess is that its not really supposed to do that.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Not a big issue, but I've noticed that every once in a great while my horn will honk briefly as if I hit the door lock button, and every time its happened its been at cruising speed in 6th. I drove it for four hours straight yesterday and it did it twice, once about an hour into the trip, and again when I was about 30 minutes from home. My hands were nowhere near the horn, nor did I go over any rough spots/bumps when this has happened. It does it and I'm thinking WTF? Has anyone else had this happen to them, or know what the deal is? I'm not freaked out about it, but my guess is that its not really supposed to do that.


Did you recently change the coolant temp fan 'on' temp? I ask this because after I installed a 160 t-stat and set both my fans to come on at 180 my horn would chirp every so often. The problem was electrical current leakage. It turns out the horn relay is right next to the fan relays in the under hood relay box. I staggered the on time on one fan to 190 and that eliminated the issue. I can't say this is you problem, but maybe it points you in the right direction.


----------



## whysoserious (Jun 26, 2009)

Dude I totally went through this yesterday! First it started off pretty harmless. It would honk every now and then, like you described, until last night that is. At about 8 in the evening as I was sitting at my computer the horn just started blasting and would not stop! I tried putting in the key, starting it, but nothing would stop it. Finally I disconnected the battery and pulled the fuse, which is where I'm at now. Gonna be taking it in for some parts replacement, I'll have the guys check it out. But yeah, it totally freaked me out. I started having visions of "Christine" come back to me....


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

May want to do a search on this, as it has been discussed.
Some problems were wires shorted near the BCM behind the glove box.
Some had problems with a connection on the horn button
touching the air bag metal covering. (This usually surfaced in hot weather.)

Also, our cars have 2 sets of horns, one for the alarm system, mounted on the passenger firewall and the
regular horn near the radiator cowl in front.

Larry


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks. I'll check this all out... but it'll take time because, you know, electrical stuff is my favorite kind to work on.  God loves a man with a tester and some patience... but all I have is a tester.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> May want to do a search on this, as it has been discussed.
> Some problems were wires shorted near the BCM behind the glove box.
> Some had problems with a connection on the horn button
> touching the air bag metal covering. (This usually surfaced in hot weather.)
> ...


I know I'm a pretty new member here, but this is the first I've heard of this. The only horns on my car (2004 M6) are mounted inside the bumper cover, one on each side near the fog lights. I don't have any horns mounted on the firewall.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Frank,

Here are the horn location diagrams for an 04. They are the same for the 05 and 06, also. Item #7 is the theft horn on the passenger firewall.

Larry


----------



## whysoserious (Jun 26, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> May want to do a search on this, as it has been discussed.
> Some problems were wires shorted near the BCM behind the glove box.
> Some had problems with a connection on the horn button
> touching the air bag metal covering. (This usually surfaced in hot weather.)
> ...


Hey thanks for the info Larry. I'll have to check it out this weekend.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, Frank,
> 
> Here are the horn location diagrams for an 04. They are the same for the 05 and 06, also. Item #7 is the theft horn on the passenger firewall.
> 
> Larry


Thanks for the diagrams Larry. Where were you when I made the thread a couple weeks ago looking for the horns?:lol:

As far as item #7 goes, in the diagram it's on the driver side firewall not passenger. Same as on my car. I believe that even Alabama is LHD.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't even look at the diagrams, just thought for sure I had seen the theft horn on
the passenger side.(Memory AIN'T what it used to be!)
I did have an old POS RHD Postal vehicle. 
Was really weird driving at first!

Larry


----------



## drich66 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Mine too!*



Poncho Dan said:


> Not a big issue, but I've noticed that every once in a great while my horn will honk briefly as if I hit the door lock button, and every time its happened its been at cruising speed in 6th. I drove it for four hours straight yesterday and it did it twice, once about an hour into the trip, and again when I was about 30 minutes from home. My hands were nowhere near the horn, nor did I go over any rough spots/bumps when this has happened. It does it and I'm thinking WTF? Has anyone else had this happen to them, or know what the deal is? I'm not freaked out about it, but my guess is that its not really supposed to do that.


My 2006 has been doing this for a while. Noticed it on the highway at first, but recently with the cool South Fl weather I have been letting the car warm up in the driveway and noticed it chirp the other morning, so it makes sense it was the fan kicking on. What did you do to fix this?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've just been living with it so far. It happened on its way into storage, so I'm assuming its not the airbag being hot or whatever.

It's very erratic. I went a whole month without it happening. We'll see what the summer brings and if I worry about it or not.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

mine just did it on a trip yeaterday.. once, very annoying.
does anybody know whats the fix for this issue guys?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump.

What's weird is that the car has not done this once all season this year...


----------



## SueY816 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ha, mine does that too, about once every 3 months or so, just a little brief honk at some random time.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Same thing. Its not very often, but I have had it happen maybe 4-5 times and I can't seem to place any common denominator.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe the car sees some hawt chick you don't.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Dude it still has not done it to me this year. No hot chicks maybe?


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 27, 2010)

Well at least not any chicks the car would take home maybe.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

darthvictor said:


> Well at least not any chicks the car would take home maybe.


Busted...


----------

